# Some Features Added



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Arcade restored.
2. Links/Downloads restored. Theme problem solved.
3. vB4 Blue Style uploaded. I've made it default style.
4. Added a Download Thread option to the Thread Tools Dropdown.
5. Found a cool Blackberry Application that will allow users to browse our forums using Blackberry. Go to http://tinyurl.com/berrybeta/ from your Blackberry to download the app. The Puritanboard is in their forum directory once you have it installed.


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow. REALLY looking good Rich!


----------



## TaylorWest (Jan 6, 2010)

Any chance you'll consider Tapatalk for the iPhone?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 6, 2010)

Really appreciate the Blackberry App.


----------



## KMK (Jan 6, 2010)

Much more manageable. However, there is no 'What's New' button.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2010)

awretchsavedbygrace said:


> Really appreciate the Blackberry App.


Yeah. My work provides me a BB but security policy doesn't allow me to install 3rd Party apps. I'm hoping I can find someone who has a BB so I can see what it looks like.


KMK said:


> Much more manageable. However, there is no 'What's New' button.


? Are you talking about the BB app?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2010)

TaylorWest said:


> Any chance you'll consider Tapatalk for the iPhone?


 
First I've heard of that app. I checked it out and signed up as a Board Owner. They are currently working on a version for v4.0 and, as soon as it is released, I will let you guys know.


----------



## TaylorWest (Jan 6, 2010)

Excellent! I look forward to trying it out.


----------



## KMK (Jan 6, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> awretchsavedbygrace said:
> 
> 
> > Really appreciate the Blackberry App.
> ...


 
Yes. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 8, 2010)

The quick reply text is now larger on the vb4 Blue skin, but still seems small on the default style, which I prefer because it marks the threads in which I've commented, but vb4 Blue doesn't, as far as I can see. Overall, I think it's an improvement to the board, and I appreciate your work.


----------



## Berean (Jan 8, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> The quick reply text is now larger on the vb4 Blue skin, but still seems small on the default style, which I prefer because it marks the threads in which I've commented, but vb4 Blue doesn't, as far as I can see. Overall, I think it's an improvement to the board, and I appreciate your work.


 
It's also still small on the "Simple Black". It would also be nice to have a smiley link on the Quick Reply box without having to "Go Advanced".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes vB4 blue marks threads you've commented on. It puts a little checkmark on the envelope.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2010)

Not a complaint, but is there any better option for Mobile? I wonder if anyone has done an iPhone app? The mobile theme is almost unreadable, especially when there are quotes.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 8, 2010)

KMK said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > awretchsavedbygrace said:
> ...


 
Hey Ken, I just downloaded the app above. It told me to update since there was a newer version. Whatever the case, it does have a "New Post's" button. You just need to press the left button beside the track ball and it should be there..


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 8, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Yes vB4 blue marks threads you've commented on. It puts a little checkmark on the envelope.


 
For me, it only appears to do that if there are no new posts for me to read. If I hover over each one, it will tell me how many posts I have in thread, but it doesn't work like Default does at a glance.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2010)

Anna,

Are you not seeing this green checkmark on the threads you posted in?
View attachment 1521


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 8, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Anna,
> 
> Are you not seeing this green checkmark on the threads you posted in?
> View attachment 1521


 
Not if there are also new posts, as I said. I can flip from one skin to another; Blue new posts all look alike, regardless of whether I've posted. Default's new posts include a green arrow in the bottom right corner of the envelope if I've also posted. Blue new posts have the blue stripe with yellow star regardless of whether I've posted. Once they're not new (de-bolded), then I get a checkmark. Even in your screen shot, I've posted in two of those threads that have no checkmark...


----------



## KMK (Jan 8, 2010)

awretchsavedbygrace said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...


 
Got it! Thanks.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm liking the new look too. Thank you for all the work, Rich.
I am using the Brown theme which is great for my eyes. However, when I type in the search box no letters show up. An automatic word does come up if it's something stored there but still no words in the box. Also, I cannot see my photo albums. I tried a couple of other themes and still couldn't see them, just the outlines? Any help there?


----------

